# Mine and my brother's Martial Art Blogs



## KitEskrima (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi All
Please check out my brother's blog its about Martial Arts and more article based than my one. It has some great pictures.
http://bigwokkerssociety.blogspot.com/
I may have posted it before on a previous thread so I apologise but I found that this forum is more suited for my Martial Arts Blog to live.
So please check out my blog,I too post photos and try and update it every week without fail
http://kittomainia.blogspot.com/
Thanks!


----------

